# Have babies that need homes!!! WISCONSIN



## Achilles (Sep 26, 2021)

so my rat Mazikeen got pregnant by my other rat Casper, they are both dumbos and Casper is also a rex. im planning on keeping them all BUT... idk how many she is having, hoping for a small litter bc i dont know if I'll have enough room for them (if i dont and nobody care take them that i know will take proper care of them I'll find a way to find a cheap cage or make one that they could use either temporarily or permently) but all in all, i am in Wisconsin (Janesville/Beloit area) and am will to travel within a couple hours if paid gas money and money for the rat- she is due in a couple days


----------



## Jguicer (May 29, 2021)

Are you able to ship them when old enough?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 26, 2021)

Jguicer said:


> Are you able to ship them when old enough?


would prefer not to ship them. i dont feel comfortable shipping live animals like rats plus i dont have much faith in the shipping carriers plus it costs quite a bit to ship live animals. sorry


----------

